# VSL sound sets for Sibelius 6 not working



## jsaras (Jun 25, 2020)

I've not been able to get Sibelius 6 and VSL to play together. I installed the latest Sibelius soundset from VSL. When I launch Sibelius and go to playback devices, I see Vienna Ensemble listed. When I go to "Manual Sound Sets" all the options are greyed out and cannot be modified in any way. Also, I have put a shortcut to the Vienna Ensemble .dll file in the appropriate spot in Sibelius (got rid of "shortcut to" in the file name). 

So it seems that I've done all the correct things, but it's simply not responding. Anything I'm missing here?

Thanks,
J


----------



## mducharme (Jun 26, 2020)

Creating a shortcut will not work - you will need to give Sibelius the path where your dll file is located, or make a copy of the dll into the folder where Sibelius is looking for it. I do not recommend making a copy of the dll because then you have to remember to update the copies when you update Vienna Ensemble.

Also, keep in mind Sibelius 6 is 32-bit only, so any 64-bit plugins will not load.


----------



## jsaras (Jun 27, 2020)

I made a copy of the .dll and VE popped up! I opted to make a copy as I'd have to do other housekeeping with my DAWs to include a scan of Sibelius" VST folder. Six of one, half dozens of the other. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mducharme (Jun 27, 2020)

jsaras said:


> I made a copy of the .dll and VE popped up! I opted to make a copy as I'd have to do other housekeeping with my DAWs to include a scan of Sibelius" VST folder. Six of one, half dozens of the other. Thanks for the tip!



I have since switched from Sibelius to Dorico, but I clearly recall that Sibelius 7 had an option to add additional VST folders for Sibelius to scan for plugins, besides in its own VSTPlugins folder. Are you sure you do not have this option in Sibelius 6? It would be in the audio engine settings.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 28, 2020)

" Six of one, half dozens of the other. "

Not really. You'll have to copy it every time VEP is updated, which is quite frequently.


----------

